# Google map and satellite



## Average Joey (Apr 6, 2005)

This is so cool.On google you can type in address and the map will take you right to the address,and you can switch to satellite and see the address in actual color!

Kind of spooky to see where I live from space.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 12, 2005)

now that is eerie. now I see why conspiracy theories is a big industry.


----------



## sastark (Apr 12, 2005)

Type in "Capitol Hill, Washington DC" 

Look at the image.


----------



## sastark (Apr 12, 2005)

maps.google.com


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 12, 2005)

now the question by the lawyer to a squirmy witness on the stand will have new significance.

"Where were you at the time in question, answer carefully Mr Doe we have Satellite photos of every place in the world and at every time?"

Witness breaks down.

Witness: I did it, I did, I went to Burger King eventhough I am an avowed eater of the Big Mac, I just couldn't resist the Whopper. you understand, you understand. I'm human.

[Edited on 4-13-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## govols (Apr 13, 2005)

Look Auntie Em, I can see my house from here.


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Type in "Capitol Hill, Washington DC"
> 
> Look at the image.



What image should we be seeing? Magnified?


----------



## sastark (Apr 26, 2005)

Donald, the image is "blurry" over the capital building.


----------

